# Electrical Engineer 233311 Subclass 189 visa lodge on May 2016



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,
People who Lodge 189 visa on May 2016 is kindly requested to drop their comment, experience and suggestions in this thread.

My Case:
EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years in hydropower) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
waiting for GRANT :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

Any one who lodge their visa on MAY 2016, Please leave comment in this thread............


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

My Signature............Plz updates yours!


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi I submitted the application for EA and the assessor has asked me to re-write my episodes equivalent to professional engineer or else he can grant me engineering technologist.
I need a sample CDR so that i can re write and submit the same can anyone help me.


----------

